# Polish sticker found on a shop window in Wrexham, N. Wales



## lroberts14

Hello everybody,

This is the first time I have used the threads here so may I thank everybody for a fabulous website that has provided me with a wealth of information since my discovery! 

At University one of my chosen modules is on the 'linguistic landscape', that is basically language found in public spaces. For my essay I have chosen to analyse the linguistic diversity in Wrexham, North Wales, with the three languages of English, Welsh and Polish. What I expected to find, and did for the most-part, is Polish with English translations. However I found a sticker on a shop window in the city centre with this sentence:
*
Dostajesz karnego chuja bo sie po stadionie widzewa bujasz

*and the sticker itself consisted of a 'no symbol' (red circle with a line through it) with a penis is the middle which had the words 'kibic' and 'widzewa' on it. Unfortunately I speak no Polish; at University I study French and English. After trying to decipher it, my best attempt at a translation would be something like

Get yourself a f***ing criminal at Widzewa's (floating?) stadium. 

And as far as I have worked out 'kibic' on the penis refers to a sports fan, presumably those of 'Widzewa'. If anybody could help me out with a translation of this I would be very grateful!

Thank you, lroberts14

PS if anybody is interested in seeing the sticker please get in touch.


----------



## majlo

It means: "You get the punitive dick because you're hanging around the Widzew stadium".

"Kibic" indeed means 'fan', and Widzew is a football team.


----------



## lroberts14

Thank you very much for your rapid response majlo, I wouldn't have got far with my floating stadium translation! Since posting I read around on the context of Widzew and it seems that the club was brought by a presumably rich investor who has big plans for the club, including the development of a 25,000 seater stadium. I was wondering what the message of the sticker is; do you think there is any link here? Also can you tell from the Polish what the 'punitive dick' is? Is it perhaps a police baton, and so it is saying that people who hang around the football stadium are getting beaten by the police? 

I hope I'm not asking for too much and I'm very grateful for any help yourself or any other members may be able to offer.
lroberts14


----------



## majlo

No, it doesn't have anything to do with the police, at least not directly. 

I first came across the term 'karny kutas' ('kutas' being a bit less vulgar version of 'chuj') when I heard of the "Karny kutas za chujowe parkowanie" (The Punitive Dick {maybe 'penalty dick' would be a better word} for the fucked-up parking) stickers (I think I don't have to explain them, they're pretty explicit  ).

The sticker you're talking about must make use of the same idea for a different thing, namely football fans rivalry. It's likely that the sticker was put up by a fan of another Łódź-based team - ŁKS. The way I read it is more or less, 'We hold you in contempt for supporting Widzew.'


----------



## lroberts14

Oh okay, so these stickers are slapped on to terribly-parked cars by other people? Thank you so much for the link you have given, the stick I saw is in exactly the same design, I will send you a link to the picture by e-mail, I can't post links here because I'm a new member. It is interesting how football rivalry remains so intense even when in a different country! 

Thanks again very much for your help majlo it has been indispensable.


----------



## majlo

lroberts14 said:


> It is interesting how football rivalry remains so intense even when in a different country!


Stupidity roots deeply.


----------



## kknd

"penalty dick" sounds much better if i can say so…  pupils in school may also find those scribbled in exercise books or notebooks if they leave them unattended (also in less vulgar version as "penalty cactus", _karny kaktus_ instead of _karny kutas_).


----------



## dreamlike

It has been very popular with the youth of today recently. I mean, the expression "karty kutas" is much in vogue these days. It would not be uncommon to see the sticker reading "Karny kutas za chujowe parkowanie" strolling around my city.


----------

